# A Few m ore things from the kitchen



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

dude.....I need to stop looking at your posts, so HUNGRY!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Awwww Geeeeez Tony!

Yur killin me here__! :hungry:



:rockon:


----------



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm drooling over here. As always, everything looks delicious.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

Have you tried the new flour for anything else yet or just pizza dough?


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Oh....geeze.....gosh....
Pretty much speechless right here
Those look like what you see in cooking magazines!


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

HIM said:


> Have you tried the new flour for anything else yet or just pizza dough?


You can make bread and mix in semolina to get that yellow look inside with the 00 -basically in Italy this is their all purpose flour -the 00 is just how fine they grind it.No i haven't explored yet and won't till after the holidays,but Cole the best pizza dough i ever made.makes a great crust.which makes a great pizza pie


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Still waiting to bump you....


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

:frusty: why do I open your threads? :frusty:

That all looks awesome!


----------

